# makeup for a purple cocktail dress...



## Belini (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, need your help again. I suck at matching my colours and it doesnt help I have so many eyeshadows!!

I have a deep purple cocktail dress and I'm hesitant to also go purple on the makeup. Any advice? Jewellery most probably silver or a metallic colour and shoes are a natural colour, almost nude. Dress is sleeveless. I'm trying to look for a photo but its a new season dress so its not even on the company's website yet. TIA!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

this is just my personal preference but if i was wearing a purple dress i wouldn't match it with my eye makeup.  I would probably go for a black/grey/silver smokey eye (this will match with your silver jewelry) and either pink or nude lips

hope that helps


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_this is just my personal preference but if i was wearing a purple dress i wouldn't match it with my eye makeup. I would probably go for a black/grey/silver smokey eye (this will match with your silver jewelry) and either pink or nude lips

hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree with this!!


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I totally agree with this!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_this is just my personal preference but if i was wearing a purple dress i wouldn't match it with my eye makeup. I would probably go for a black/grey/silver smokey eye (this will match with your silver jewelry) and either pink or nude lips

hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree too! silver is the way to go


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 29, 2008)

Gold is cute too.. just to make it contrast.. soft gold or bronze like woodwinked, amber lights..


----------



## Brittni (Aug 29, 2008)

Silver pigment (metal) with Violet... that'd be pretty
I'd say the orange route.. Firespot... if you're more colorful/adventerous


----------



## Belini (Aug 29, 2008)

I just remembered I have smoke and diamonds, maybe i could use that somewhere?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

i think smoke and diamonds would be perfect


----------

